# Busker? Let's talk.



## DesertRat (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey all! Sorry for being so quiet over the past few months; was dealing with a terminally ill sibling...even put my show on hiatus for a time.

Anyway, here's the deal: I have an internet radio show called Totally Random Radio. Some of you may remember it; I had Matt Derrick on it last year.

For those who haven't heard of it, it's a weekly (now twice a week) show where I spotlight basically whoever I want, for whatever reason I want.

My topics are usually Indie/Unsigned Artists, but I don't always stay on that path.

There's so much excellence in music out there if one would simply take the time to stop and listen, and most times it's right there in front of peoples faces: on a sidewalk, a street corner, subway entrance...

Buskers, this is your moment to shine! I want the world to hear you and your sound. I can offer nothing in compensation beyond exposure and bragging rights that you were featured on a radio show that has listeners all over the world.

So whadaya say? Want to give it a shot? Message me here.

If you have doubts (and I don't blame you if you do), Matt can tell you how chill I am.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Feb 14, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/cage-pacer heres some shitty recordings of some songs my friend and I made
/edit, holy shit i havent listend to these in a /while/ its making me cringe.


----------

